

Ted Nelson - GuiA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Nelson

======
oscilloscope
Ted Nelson created a YouTube series, Computers for Cynics, which is his
history of modern computing technology.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk)

In one amusing video, he proposes that Satoshi Nakomoto, the creator of
Bitcoin, is a pseudonym used by Shinichi Mochizuki, the mathematician who
found a proof for the abc conjecture with his inter-universal geometry.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emDJTGTrEm0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emDJTGTrEm0)

[http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/top-
english.html](http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/top-english.html)
[http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/papers-
english.htm...](http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/papers-english.html)

------
veidr
Whew, when I saw the Wikipedia page for Ted Nelson posted to HN, apropos of
nothing (that I know of), I feared he was dead or something.

Happily, the pages says he 'is' blah blah blah and not 'was'.

So it isn't yet necessary to figure out the proper way to commemorate the man
who added 'teledildonics' to the lexicon (yeah yeah, and 'hypertext').

------
kleiba
"Teledildonics" is my new word of the day.

